# An Amazing Crystal



## Paco Dennis (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## IFortuna (Dec 21, 2021)

Do you know what it is.  Looks like amethyst.  Very pretty.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 22, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


>


$4.99 @ Walmart


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 22, 2021)

IFortuna said:


> Do you know what it is.  Looks like amethyst.  Very pretty.



I don't. I just think they are amazing. I have been around some crystal experts and they can get pretty involved in their stories. From science to myth they have captured our imagination for sure...and your probably right. I wondered if there were actually 3 distinct crystals at one point, but decided no, it is one beauty.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 22, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I don't. I just think they are amazing. I have been around some crystal experts and they can get pretty involved in their stories. From science to myth they have captured our imagination for sure...and your probably right. I wondered if there were actually 3 distinct crystals at one point, but decided no, it is one beauty.


Hi Paco, I studied with GIA for a while.  Colored stones only but this looks different to me, lab created maybe.  They are a lot of manmade and altered stones these days. Heat is used and other mean now I suspect.  I had a really nice lab created sapphire boule but I don't know what happened to all my minerals and course materials.  I was a bit nomadic in the early days. LOL I had a nice second hand microscope too.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 22, 2021)

I wondered if it was man made.  It reminds me of "live" music or "electronic" music. 

Here some websites that warn about believing you are getting a real crystal when they are man made.

https://hibiscusmooncrystalacademy.com/crystal-fakes-7/

https://ourpastimes.com/tell-quartz-crystals-real-5753956.html

https://wishingmoon.com/how-to-spot-a-fake-crystal/

https://meanings.crystalsandjewelry.com/how-to-spot-fake-crystals/


----------

